# First snow dump, just felt like saying...



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Car's doing great. I have heard that the older Sentras are surprisingly good on snow, and I assumed that Pulsars would be similar...
Well, my baby on four Michilen Arctic Alpins handled great yesterday and today. I've seen many people stuck in the pathetic 7-9" of snow we've got in the past 48 hrs, here around Vancouver, but I went out twice and the Pulsar made it through no problem. Even had the chance to plow through a few banks and such. :thumbup: I'm just elated because I've been waiting for a GOOD snow dump for the past few years, and finally I have some snow to play in with my car.

How about you guys? You find that your cars are good in/on the snow? So long as it's not 3 feet deep...

Interesting thing about our snow is it's wet and the roads turn slushy then it freezes again overnight making the morning driving a real pain in the ass for most people.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

I too have found that the sentra does awesome in the snow. When we got like 8"-9" of snow in less than 1 day, my car was parked out back in the shed so my doors wouldn't get frozen shut(again). I had absolutely no problems getting to the street, and reverse doughnuts and 180's are nice too. I personally like getting weather like this, like you said, i get a chance to go find a nice big field and practice 40mph 360's with my buddies in the car(well, not exactly what you said). I also like watching the speedo max out on ice and the sound of the tires spinning like crazy!


----------



## muccman (Aug 24, 2003)

i love my sentra in snow.. interesting to control somtimes but hey, its not that bad. really hard to control on ice though


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Ice is ice, apparently even the best tires do little (but still help a bit) on most icy surfaces.

I just took my car through some of the back-roads here, which are still covered in snow, had some fun braking hard and trying to steer.  I have seen a couple older Sentras and a Pulsar stuck on the side of the road, here... I suspect they had crappy tires and/or do not know how to drive in snow. But around here, it seems like many peope don't.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

Yeah, i hate it when people don't know how to drive in adverse weather conditions, for example, when it rains here, you can count on someone with _______(insert state here besides Oklahoma) plates to drive about 10 in a 40 or 45 in the fast lane on the highway. No offense to anyone not from OK but it just seems like it's always the out of state people.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

We like to make fun of people from Alberta here in BC for driving...
Because Alberta's the start of the Canadian Praries from the west, we joke about these albertans who come to BC (Mountainous) and do 130kph on the straights but then CRAWL around corners...

But we rarely get a good dump of snow here, which is why I started this thread. I've seen quite a few people try and get un-stuck by spinning their tires. Some kids stopped in front of my place to re-hookup their ropes and get back on their sleds, which were being pulled by cars and when they started the driver just span his wheels. I felt like yelling out the window "EASE OFF THE GAS AND ALLOW YOUR WHEELS TO RE-GAIN TRACTION". They were just ontop of a layer of compacted snow, it's not like they were stuck in deep snow or anything. they eventually started to move, the driver still spinning his tires... (it was a new Dodge SX2.0/Neon, fyi)


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hee hee, that's about the same way here with the people.

my sent is in a mound of snow ,waiting for summer , but on a off topic stray, my caravan got stuck in the parking lot at my apts. shitty luck I guess?)


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

red_devil said:


> hee hee, that's about the same way here with the people.
> 
> my sent is in a mound of snow ,waiting for summer , but on a off topic stray, my caravan got stuck in the parking lot at my apts. shitty luck I guess?)



snow dumped today huh...i'm in idaho right now driving fiances geo suprisingly it does really good....can't even get it to donut  btw, my pulsar does ok with crap walmart tires as long as i dont push the limits, and even with the bumper pushing few inches of snow over it it can still go through some deep stuff. it just wont get unstuck once you do get stuck without some good pushing. Had it stuck once to where i just let off the clutch and got out of the car sat and watched the wheel spin at idle


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

It's all about the tires The city (of Portland) actually imposed a "traction tires or devices required" rule. (Cuz of the Californians that can't drive on anything but dry pavement lol) I spent new years day riding the 137" of powder on Mt Hood. Of which 16" fell over night. 
Hope your kidding about the Albertians. We're driving to Banff next month. But if you have room in Vancouver, we would consider a day or two at Whistler :thumbup: 11 square miles of terrain, longest run = 13 miles. Double black diamonds are my best friend :cheers: Check out the conditions 1/1/04 up on Hood @ 6,000'. http://community.webshots.com/photo/73158686/108486599FuhQtT


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Nice treads. Good tires makea world of a difference... my tires are for lights snow and icy conditions. Small car, anyway... not like It's going anywhere in deep snow.

I haven't been stuck once here, all the deep stuff I've had to go through I've taken a bit of a run at. Vroom vroom.  Most of the roads are clear now, although it just started snowing again.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> It's all about the tires The city (of Portland) actually imposed a "traction tires or devices required" rule. (Cuz of the Californians that can't drive on anything but dry pavement lol) I spent new years day riding the 137" of powder on Mt Hood. Of which 16" fell over night.
> Hope your kidding about the Albertians. We're driving to Banff next month. But if you have room in Vancouver, we would consider a day or two at Whistler :thumbup: 11 square miles of terrain, longest run = 13 miles. Double black diamonds are my best friend :cheers: Check out the conditions 1/1/04 up on Hood @ 6,000'. http://community.webshots.com/photo/73158686/108486599FuhQtT



not to burst your bubble, but last night a jeep in front of me with those same tires and good tread got stuck in the intersection even when using 4wd he couldn't get out, while my fiances geo with toyo spectras worked good.


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> not to burst your bubble, but last night a jeep in front of me with those same tires and good tread got stuck in the intersection even when using 4wd he couldn't get out, while my fiances geo with toyo spectras worked good.


That's funny lmao. Those treads have really soft rubber and they're siped. They've never got stuck and we've been through a lot of mud and snow. 

On our way to the mountain 1/1, the guy behind us spun out and caused the minivan behind him to spin off the road and roll. The guy behind him freaked out and started to spin and then the last thing I saw in my rear view was at least 6 cars all over the 4 lanes and a RAZ bus, sideways, ready to take them all out like bowling pins. Except for the guy haulling ass comming up on me, (the first idot to spin out) everyone was only travelling about 40 mph. It's winter, roads are slick, be carefull.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> It's winter, roads are slick, be carefull.


yep. and i'm not trying to say your tires suck just so ya know, they are good tires, my mom had them on her blazer and we only got stuck once cause we parked in a snow bank.


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

jus' so's ya'll know, an '03 spec-v with stock tires SUCKS in the snow...


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> jus' so's ya'll know, an '03 spec-v with stock tires SUCKS in the snow...



lmao.....you using one of yer B11's as a snow beater?


----------



## Lazarus_023 (Jun 3, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> lmao.....you using one of yer B11's as a snow beater?


nah. the spec's the snow beater.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Lazarus_023 said:


> nah. the spec's the snow beater.


at least its guaranteed to have heat. these older cars you sometimes can't tell


----------



## MNPULSAR (Apr 8, 2003)

Here in MN it's normal to see lots of snow and ice. Good tires help ( i've got those cheap wal mart tires too) but the biggest thing is to know how your car handles in the odd conditions and drive accordingly. In my travels there are stretches of road you can fly through without problems and others (mostly shaded areas) that deserve respect for the ice. But the doughnuts are fun.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

MNPULSAR said:


> But the doughnuts are fun.


until the cops come


----------



## Popkorn (Nov 16, 2003)

Gsolo said:


> until the cops come


Damn cops! Pisses me off! I saw 3 of them hiding behind the empty Safeway parking lot waiting for kids that want (and need) to learn how to handle their cars in a slide. Totally cheap calls on their part. I bitched them out. You can learn a lot of drive skills by spinning doughnuts and driving crazy in an empty snowcovered lot. Try that crap on bare pavement and you risk, no, you WILL, break drivetrain parts.


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

That's how i learned most of my driving skills and how i know the limits of my car(doing things I'm "not supposed to do"), that's probably why so many people suck at driving, they don't know the limits of their own vehicle.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

Bing bing bing.

Knowing limits rules.

Our snow has gone here, (at most it was about a 14 inches deep and lasted 4-6 days) and my car survived. Finally got the chance to wash her/change the oil today.

I've not seen many cops around, lately. And the parking lots I go to are much more wide open, not the sort of "behind the safeway" lots. I haven't been bothered. But I've been driving/sliding/training through our neighbourhood mostly, during the day. My street is one big loop with lots of through roads in the middle, and that middle part was covered in icey snow. Excellent for driving on, as they were wider.

Braking hard at about 40 mph and locking the tires and starting to slide, just by quickly easing off the brakes and re-applying them I was able to re-gain traction and stop short. Good things to practice... glad I got the chance to do that sort of stuff.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

Popkorn said:


> Damn cops! Pisses me off! I saw 3 of them hiding behind the empty Safeway parking lot waiting for kids that want (and need) to learn how to handle their cars in a slide. Totally cheap calls on their part. I bitched them out. You can learn a lot of drive skills by spinning doughnuts and driving crazy in an empty snowcovered lot. Try that crap on bare pavement and you risk, no, you WILL, break drivetrain parts.



know what you mean....got caught by a cop few days ago, i was in a completely empty parking lot. He said it was a good place to do it and good idea to learn but the neighbors dont like it so he told me to leave.


----------

